# 2 quick (bad) pictures of my tank



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't get my fish to stop swimming....it's the breeds and age so I apologize. I didn't care to turn down aperture to take quick shots. Literally, flash off and shoot. Shutter speed is so slow leaving too much exposure time brightening everything a bit. Oh well.

Haven't cleaned my fake plants but once in 10 months (<3 SAE's) last WC/gravel vac was 2 or 3 weeks ago or so....In which, I feel bad because even a quick shot shows how many water streaks I left on the tank during that last cleaning.....Ugh, gotta go clean it.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Any picture of an aquarium that big is not bad, it's awesome :mrgreen:
Your driftwood is really cool.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you, but I still think they are bad pictures. If I were to take my time, they would be much better than that. But I work 60+ a week digging doing irrigation. I bought the driftwood from a guy in Tennessee that harvests it from a lake on his property. He harvests the pieces that are cured, pressure washes them, steam cleans them in a locker, and then trims them up how he likes. Went and looked on his site and he's got ~100 pieces for sale right now.

I believe his name is Rod. www.driftwoodstore.com

Great guy, might miss a shipping date by a day or two, but hey he's human. Only thing I can say is like in the instance of mine where it didn't sink for 3 months (even having it pinned underwater), don't expect him to send anything else like rocks/glue/screws to anchor it. But, he shouldn't have to. He delivers the product purchased.


----------



## aqualife2u (Sep 24, 2012)

blindkiller85 said:


> Can't get my fish to stop swimming....it's the breeds and age so I apologize. I didn't care to turn down aperture to take quick shots. Literally, flash off and shoot. Shutter speed is so slow leaving too much exposure time brightening everything a bit. Oh well.
> 
> Haven't cleaned my fake plants but once in 10 months (<3 SAE's) last WC/gravel vac was 2 or 3 weeks ago or so....In which, I feel bad because even a quick shot shows how many water streaks I left on the tank during that last cleaning.....Ugh, gotta go clean it.


*Well it looks great for me... Its awesome. :fish:*


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

It looks great. That tank is huge!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The tank is awesome  The pictures are great as fish will always swim LOL. 

The only thing I would change is the background. I hate those backgrounds with pictures on them. Plain blue or plain black works great. Fleckstone paint is also very attractive.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice tank, I agree that background is ugly.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> The tank is awesome  The pictures are great as fish will always swim LOL.
> 
> The only thing I would change is the background. I hate those backgrounds with pictures on them. Plain blue or plain black works great. Fleckstone paint is also very attractive.


Hold on a sec whilst I pick up and move 1600+ pounds of aquarium/water/equipment to paint the backround! lol

I didn't like it from the get go, and don't ask me how. But I honest to god forgot about the back round entirely when I redid the tank. I had painters tape, and plenty of visqueen ready to tape it off to paint. Didn't, just moved it back, filled it with water, started to cycle it while waterlogging driftwood. And.....cussed at myself a bit when I got the new light in.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I really like the open concept of your aquarium. It leaves the fish a lot of space to swim. Planted aquariums are nice but this is something different.


----------

